# Top Luthiers are here in Canada.



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I was just reading the new issue of Acoustic Guitar. There is an article on Joan Baez in this issue. They always do a summary of what the artist plays and it turns out that Joan's two main guitars were made by Dave Wren of the 12th fret right here in Toronto. We really have some great Luthiers in Canada. Linda Manzer is another that makes guitars for many top performers including Bruce Cockburn. Anyway, there are many more builders right here and they are turning out great guitars... Just an observation.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes we are lucky to have such great talent and there are a lot of others . 

Check out www.beneteauguitars.com 

I'm hoping to have him build me another guitar later this year , probably a jumbo or a dreadnaught....talks are in the works .


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Yes we are lucky to have such great talent and there are a lot of others .
> 
> Check out www.beneteauguitars.com
> 
> I'm hoping to have him build me another guitar later this year , probably a jumbo or a dreadnaught....talks are in the works .


Yes, I understand Marc makes nice guitars. I would like to visit his shop. I think it is in St. Thomas... However, that might lead to the purchase of yet another guitar and I'm not sure that would be a financially sound idea at this time.. what with the economy and all.

Ah too many guitars and not enough time (and money)


----------

